# ~Worst Movie You Have Ever Seen~



## Dabs (May 19, 2011)

*Yes, this is an idea sort of stolen from Zona 

In your opinion, what is the worst movie you have ever seen??*


----------



## Immanuel (May 19, 2011)

_George of the Jungle_ followed closely by _My Best Friend's Wedding_.

Immie


----------



## mudwhistle (May 19, 2011)

Dabs said:


> *Yes, this is an idea sort of stolen from Zona
> 
> In your opinion, what is the worst movie you have ever seen??*



'Swept Away'. Starring Madonna, directed by her ex-husband Guy Richie. 

Just bad acting and a bad script.

There were camp films that were technically worse, but this film had zero redeeming value to it.


----------



## Grace (May 19, 2011)

The Human Centipede. Netflix. GROSSer than GROSS. Disgusting gross. Barf gross.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 19, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> _George of the Jungle_ followed closely by _My Best Friend's Wedding_.
> 
> Immie



Shit....I liked both of those.


----------



## Wonky Pundit (May 19, 2011)

Ice Pirates. There's nothing worse than a movie that can't make up its mind whether it wants to be serious or a spoof.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 19, 2011)

Anything by François Truffaut.


----------



## dilloduck (May 19, 2011)

Lost in Translation


----------



## mudwhistle (May 19, 2011)

Zombie Strippers sucked Bile.


----------



## freedombecki (May 19, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> _George of the Jungle_ followed closely by _My Best Friend's Wedding_.
> 
> Immie



George of the Jungle? That movie made me laugh till I cried.

On the other hand, JAWS gave me a throbbing headache.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 19, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Lost in Translation



Yeah, that sucked Bile too.

Bill Murray should never do drama. 

He's like night of the living dead. 

"Brains"


----------



## mudwhistle (May 19, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > _George of the Jungle_ followed closely by _My Best Friend's Wedding_.
> ...



Jaws scared the shit out of me.

When that head popped out of that hole the chicks in front of me screamed and I jumped about 2 feet out of my seat.


----------



## American Legacy (May 20, 2011)

_Four Rooms_


----------



## Montrovant (May 20, 2011)

Wonky Pundit said:


> Ice Pirates. There's nothing worse than a movie that can't make up its mind whether it wants to be serious or a spoof.



Ice Pirates tried to be serious?!

I'll vote for Reign in Darkness as the worst I've seen.  Crappy Australian vampire movie.  I'd also vote for it as the most misleading trailer I've ever seen.  Before the movie came out some friends and I saw the trailer and thought it looked like it would be good.  Of course, the trailer was only about 1 inch tall.  

I still can't believe I sat through that whole thing.


----------



## Dabs (May 20, 2011)

*For me it's--The Gods Must Be Crazy~
Jesus, I felt crazy for watching it!*


----------



## mudwhistle (May 20, 2011)

Grace said:


> The Human Centipede. Netflix. GROSSer than GROSS. Disgusting gross. Barf gross.



I just put that on my Netflix Que. 

I know I'll pay for it, but morbid curiosity sometimes overrules our sense of decency. 

*"Must watch utter filth....I must"*

I'll probably end up shutting it off in less the 10 mins.


----------



## Dabs (May 20, 2011)

Grace said:


> The Human Centipede. Netflix. GROSSer than GROSS. Disgusting gross. Barf gross.



*Is it worse than The Fly??
That had some pretty disgusting parts ~LoL~*


----------



## Douger (May 20, 2011)

I'm not sure of it's name. The acting is horrible and phony but the audience seems to love it.
I do know that, for now, Obama is the star and you are the extras.


----------



## ginscpy (May 20, 2011)

The Wild Angels 1966 - starring Peter Fonda, Bruce Dern, Nancy Sinatra.

Biker-movie produced by AIP.

Bikers  steal  Dern from a hospital after he gets shot by the cops , then Dern dies, then the bikers spend the rest of the movie abusing his corpse.


----------



## Trajan (May 20, 2011)

come on people, its got to be something recognizable? mainstream to a extent.....no plan 9's from outter space...



I had to go see Gigli, it blew chunks....huge flatulent meaty odoriferous ooze dripping chunks...


----------



## High_Gravity (May 20, 2011)

Body of Lies and Starship Troopers.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 20, 2011)

I loved Starship Troopers!

Honestly, I don't watch movies I think are going to be terrible. Hence my avoidance of The Human Centipede.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 20, 2011)

"Eyes Wide Shut"


----------



## mudwhistle (May 20, 2011)

American Legacy said:


> _Four Rooms_



Bad acting, bad script. 

But it had titties so that alone saved it.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 20, 2011)

I think the movie Rob Roy was the most revolting movie I had ever seen at the time, and it remains as a movie I despise.

Jessica Lange and Liam Neeson in a movie primarily about bodily functions, complete with sucking sounds.

I generally love historical flicks with costumes, but it was just really bad.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Mr. Peepers (May 20, 2011)

Oooh.  This ones easy - Freddie Got Fingered.  Absolutely awful.


----------



## boedicca (May 20, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > *Yes, this is an idea sort of stolen from Zona
> ...




Swept Way is truly one of the worst movies ever made, but for pure cinematic torture, Kenneth Anger's "Inauguration of the Pleasure Dome" is even worse.


----------



## manifold (May 20, 2011)

Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 20, 2011)

Open Water.  Oh.  Dear.  God. It was just horrible.

Fanny and Alexander.


----------



## Chris (May 20, 2011)

Okay Bill or War, Inc.

War, Inc might be worse since it is not even remotely amusing.


----------



## RDD_1210 (May 20, 2011)

Passion of the Christ





Calm down, just kidding....never saw it. 
I would honestly have to say "Spaced Invaders" or "The Lake House"


----------



## boedicca (May 20, 2011)

manifold said:


> Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon




Really?  That's a wonderful film.


----------



## Dabs (May 20, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> Open Water.  Oh.  Dear.  God. It was just horrible.
> 
> Fanny and Alexander.



*My son has this movie. And I am one of those people, that when I ask you, in the middle of a movie, what is going to happen....I am serious, I really want to know what happens!
Even before I watch a movie, if I ask someone to tell me how it ends, I mean tell me how it ends ~LoL~
My son watched this movie, and he asked me if I wanted to watch it. 
Naturally I asked him what it was about, and then asked him how it ended.
He knows how deathly afraid I am of large bodies of water...and him telling me how those people were in the Open Water...and then the sharks.....then how the ending was to be.....oh hell no.
He knew I wasn't about to watch that movie, and I never did~*


----------



## Immanuel (May 20, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > _George of the Jungle_ followed closely by _My Best Friend's Wedding_.
> ...



The only thing it did for me was make me cry because my wife made me sit through the whole thing.  

Immie


----------



## Immanuel (May 20, 2011)

I have to admit that I am flabbergasted that we are three pages into this thread and no liberal has come out and said, "Atlas Shrugged".

Immie


----------



## RDD_1210 (May 20, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> I have to admit that I am flabbergasted that we are three pages into this thread and no liberal has come out and said, "Atlas Shrugged".
> 
> Immie



On the flipside, none of you cons have said "Sicko" or "Bowling for Columbine"


----------



## Immanuel (May 20, 2011)

RDD_1210 said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > I have to admit that I am flabbergasted that we are three pages into this thread and no liberal has come out and said, "Atlas Shrugged".
> ...



Well, I have not seen either one of the three, but you do have a point.  Fahrenheit 9/11 as well.

Immie


----------



## Mr. Peepers (May 20, 2011)

Do terrible lifetime movies count?  I nominate "Mother, May I Sleep with Danger".  It's got Tori Spelling in it. Ickpthhhh!!!  Great title, though...  I think I remember watching it when I was home recuperating from Knee Surgery.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 20, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Open Water.  Oh.  Dear.  God. It was just horrible.
> ...


Speaking of phobias........Snakes On The Plane.


----------



## Sarah G (May 20, 2011)

Last House on the Left, 2009.  I don't like violent movies anyway but I was at my daughter's house and they were watching it.  It was pretty disgusting and depressing.


----------



## Sarah G (May 20, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



I wouldn't even watch that movie.  Repulsive.


----------



## Sarah G (May 20, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> Open Water.  Oh.  Dear.  God. It was just horrible.
> 
> Fanny and Alexander.



Couldn't watch that one either.


----------



## Sarah G (May 20, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> I have to admit that I am flabbergasted that we are three pages into this thread and no liberal has come out and said, "Atlas Shrugged".
> 
> Immie



That's because nobody saw it, Immie.


----------



## Dabs (May 20, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



*Now Snakes On A Plane, I watched!
In fact, I even bought the DVD, it's so insane and silly, it's ridiculous ~LoL~*


----------



## American Legacy (May 20, 2011)

_The Fountain_ was a waste of time.


----------



## Grace (May 20, 2011)

I have Open Water in my collection. It was based on a true story.
There is another one too, but I forgot the name of it. Idiots were on a yacht, ALL jumped overboard for a swim and forgot to put down the ladder to get back IN.


----------



## Grace (May 20, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> I loved Starship Troopers!
> 
> Honestly, I don't watch movies I think are going to be terrible. Hence my avoidance of The Human Centipede.



I like Starship Troopers too.
Trust me. You do NOT want to watch Human Centipede. DO. NOT.


----------



## Grace (May 20, 2011)

Dabs said:


> *For me it's--The Gods Must Be Crazy~
> Jesus, I felt crazy for watching it!*


I love this movie! Both movies! There is a second one, ya know.


----------



## Grace (May 20, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > The Human Centipede. Netflix. GROSSer than GROSS. Disgusting gross. Barf gross.
> ...



You have no clue, Dabs. I didn't either otherwise I would have never watched it. Ever. The Fly is kindergarten compared to Centipede. 

The plot sucks. The acting is worse. The content will make you throw up. Literally.


----------



## waltky (May 20, 2011)

Hellstrom Chronicles


----------



## Sunni Man (May 20, 2011)

Grace said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > *For me it's--The Gods Must Be Crazy~
> ...



 I like this movie also.

 I especially the first one.


----------



## Momanohedhunter (May 20, 2011)

Dabs said:


> *Yes, this is an idea sort of stolen from Zona
> 
> In your opinion, what is the worst movie you have ever seen??*



Razorback.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 20, 2011)

Joe versus The Volcano. Absolutely the dumbest movie ever made. ~BH


----------



## Shooter (May 20, 2011)

Howard the Duck.


----------



## Dabs (May 20, 2011)

Grace said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > *For me it's--The Gods Must Be Crazy~
> ...



*I think I am the only person alive who doesn't like the Gods movie, seriously~
I asked this question somewhere else, and when I mentioned how much I hated it, people told me I was crazy because it was a great movie *sigh**


----------



## Dabs (May 20, 2011)

Shooter said:


> Howard the Duck.



*Oh yeah...Howard The Duck was a bit off the wall stupid too ~LoL~*


----------



## Shooter (May 20, 2011)

The Human Centipede?   I just read the Wiki page about it and...wow.  That is really fucking odd and demented.


----------



## ginscpy (May 20, 2011)

Any AIP picture.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 20, 2011)

Grace said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



Sounds like something a friend of mine would enjoy.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 20, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



I didn't like it ether.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 20, 2011)

Battlefield Earth.

I read the book. The book kicked ass. The movie sucked big donkey.......


----------



## mudwhistle (May 20, 2011)

Meet The Spartans.

Too many gay jokes.


The outtakes were funnier then the rest of the movie was, so obviously the director had his head up his sphincter.


----------



## freedombecki (May 20, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



And to think the price of my headache and your pallor was probably twenty bucks with inflation factored in. That did it for scarey movies for me. I haven't spent a nickel on any of that rot since. My kids, on the other hand, hold Halloween tv parties for 6 weeks running to celebrate their enjoyment of screen horror.


----------



## Grace (May 20, 2011)

Shooter said:


> The Human Centipede?   I just read the Wiki page about it and...wow.  That is really fucking odd and demented.



I just read the same wiki page and there is a part 2 coming out this year. They said it makes part one look like My Little Pony compared to the extreme details of blood and shit that will be shown in part 2. NO THANK YOU.

Sick. Just sick.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 20, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



I've never felt safe in the ocean since. 

I don't really like horror movies....unless I'm with some big-breasted girl who needs someone to hang onto when she gets the frights. 


Oh, I just remembered. 

This one really sucked.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 20, 2011)

They call me bruce? 

Nah, Actually I liked the movie alot because I was really into Kung Fu and stuff as a kid. LMAO! ~BH


----------



## Grace (May 20, 2011)

That Jack movie. A kangaroo or something. DUMB.

About Jaws...loved that movie. But what freaked me out the most was how real it sounded when it first began and that gal swam out to the buoy and it began to eat her. Oh man. Shudder.


----------



## freedombecki (May 20, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Well, the ocean isn't a safe place even for famous Crocodile Hunters. I literally cried when I heard what happened to Steve Irwin being stabbed in the heart by a stingray he was observing in order to help the greater body of marine scientists understand them better in order to protect their habitat. BBC NEWS | Asia-Pacific | 'Crocodile Hunter' Irwin killed


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 20, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Yeah I hear yuh. Steve was a great Man. ~BH


----------



## Oddball (May 20, 2011)

A supposedly "great" movie that I absolutely hated is "Silkwood"...Like watching a cactus grow.

Started watching "Day After Tomorrow" purely by accident and kept watching it, certain that it couldn't possibly get even worse as the "plot" moved along...I was wrong....I was rooting for the storm and the deep freeze to kill everyone and put that stinkburger out of its misery.

The all-time worst flick I've ever seen is "'Manos' the hands of Fate"....The modern golden turd trophy for stinkiness is a dead heat between "Roadhouse" and "Battlefield Earth".

the agony booth : hilariously detailed recaps of movies, TV, and more!


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 20, 2011)

Oddball said:


> A supposedly "great" movie that I absolutely hated is "Silkwood"...Like watching a cactus grow.
> 
> Started watching "Day After Tomorrow" purely by accident and kept watching it, certain that it couldn't possibly get even worse as the "plot" moved along...I was wrong....I was rooting for the storm and the deep freeze to kill everyone and put that stinkburger out of its misery.
> 
> ...



The story of "Silkwood" is a great story though bro, however the movie sucked. There is a book about it that a friend of mine gave to me to read probably over 15 years ago, and it was really good, can't remember the author. As for the movie, it was terrible. 

Love Kurt Russel as an actor though, which I believe that was his first film. Russel in "The Thing" is timeless. What a great sci-fi movie. One of the best ever made. I can watch that movie late at night a 100 times and still love it. ~BH


----------



## mudwhistle (May 20, 2011)

Grace said:


> That Jack movie. A kangaroo or something. DUMB.
> 
> About Jaws...loved that movie. But what freaked me out the most was how real it sounded when it first began and that gal swam out to the buoy and it began to eat her. Oh man. Shudder.



To me eating girls alive ain't all that bad.

Yummy



Speaking of which......."Cannibal The Musical".


----------



## Dabs (May 20, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > That Jack movie. A kangaroo or something. DUMB.
> ...



*Eat them at the Y bay-bee *smiles*
*


----------



## Dabs (May 20, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



*Thank you, I couldn't give you Rep again, I have to spread it around, so I'm Repping you here *


----------



## Cuyo (May 20, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > The Human Centipede. Netflix. GROSSer than GROSS. Disgusting gross. Barf gross.
> ...



Add _Teeth_ while you're at it.... 

Available for streaming... Probably among the worse movies I've seen, but funny as hell if you have a 13-year old's sense of humor.  So yeah, I liked it..


----------



## JohnA (May 20, 2011)

Night of the skull 
 jesus christ vampire hunter 
 i quess there are a lot more but these  2 come to mind tonight


----------



## Mr.Nick (May 20, 2011)

I've seen a lot of bad Indie flicks..

I forget bad movies..

I've seen a ton of moves that had bad production and horrible acting but had a great plot that I enjoyed.... Reality is not one of them.


----------



## Mr.Nick (May 20, 2011)

How about old cult films like Basket case and Silent Night Deadly Night..

I used to love horror as a kid, now I find horror moves to be boring....


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 21, 2011)

I think dumb horror movies need an entire thread of there own just because there are so many of them. ~BH


----------



## Shooter (May 21, 2011)

OK.  I watched the trailer on Youtube for The Human Centipede and it actually looks like it may be a decent horror flick.  The doctor looks creepy and demented.

I actually may put this on my Netflix que.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IX8fKLjC__c]YouTube - &#x202a;&#39;The Human Centipede&#39; Trailer HD&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle (May 21, 2011)

Shooter said:


> OK.  I watched the trailer on Youtube for The Human Centipede and it actually looks like it may be a decent horror flick.  The doctor looks creepy and demented.
> 
> I actually may put this on my Netflix que.
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;'The Human Centipede' Trailer HD&#x202c;&rlm;



Gives "Ass To Mouth" a new meaning.

I've seen enough.


----------



## Dabs (May 21, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > OK.  I watched the trailer on Youtube for The Human Centipede and it actually looks like it may be a decent horror flick.  The doctor looks creepy and demented.
> ...



*I'm not even going to click on the vid, I've heard enuff *yikes**


----------



## MaggieMae (May 21, 2011)

*The Piano.* It was the beginning of nominating shitty movies for Academy Awards. The movie environment was depressing (rainy, muddy, dirty, dim lighting), the "full frontal" was certainly nothing to lust after, and the little Scotish girl had such a deep accent, I didn't understand a word she said throughout the entire movie.

Blech.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 21, 2011)

Spiderman...it was over the top bad.


----------



## Mr. Peepers (May 21, 2011)

> The Piano. It was the beginning of nominating shitty movies for Academy Awards. The movie environment was depressing (rainy, muddy, dirty, dim lighting), the "full frontal" was certainly nothing to lust after, and the little Scotish girl had such a deep accent, I didn't understand a word she said throughout the entire movie.
> 
> Blech.



Are you high?  A.  This movie was very good and B.  The worst movie ever, really?  Have you SEEN the Deuce Bigalow movies?


----------



## mudwhistle (May 21, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> *The Piano.* It was the beginning of nominating shitty movies for Academy Awards. The movie environment was depressing (rainy, muddy, dirty, dim lighting), the "full frontal" was certainly nothing to lust after, and the little Scotish girl had such a deep accent, I didn't understand a word she said throughout the entire movie.
> 
> Blech.



Wasn't the movie set in New Zealand?

Anyway, that little Scottish girl won best supporting actress. 

She's now starring in True Blood, an HBO series. 

I don't think she's Scottish.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 21, 2011)

Mr. Peepers said:


> > The Piano. It was the beginning of nominating shitty movies for Academy Awards. The movie environment was depressing (rainy, muddy, dirty, dim lighting), the "full frontal" was certainly nothing to lust after, and the little Scotish girl had such a deep accent, I didn't understand a word she said throughout the entire movie.
> >
> > Blech.
> 
> ...



Deuce Bigalow was hilarious.

I think for a movie to be bad it can't be funny.


----------



## Salt Jones (May 21, 2011)

It's a tie between House of a 1000 Corpses and House Party 3.


----------



## Shooter (May 21, 2011)

All right.  I already nominated Howard the Duck as the worst movie ever.  Here's some others that aren't far behind on the shit list.

- Battlefield Earth
- Stop! Or My Mom Will Shoot
- Kazaam
- Leanord Part 6
- Freddy Got Fingered
- Showgirls
- Sex In the City 1
- Sex In the City 2
- Sex In the City whatever sequel they decide to torture us with next
- Seed 2
- Meet Dave
- Gigli
- Glitter
- From Justin To Kelly
- White Chicks


----------



## Big Fitz (May 21, 2011)

American Legacy said:


> _Four Rooms_


  I LOVED that film.  The third story was so damn funny.  Antonio Banderas' last 2 words had me screaming in laughter for 5 minutes.  I had to pause the movie and take a 5 minute break to recover.


----------



## Big Fitz (May 21, 2011)

two films that I turned off and returned 20 minutes after renting them.

Liquid Sky
Metro

If you haven't seen them, consider yourself blessed.  They're garbage on all levels.

The only film I seriously considered walking out on from the theatre was "Eve of Destruction".  My GOD that sucked!


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 21, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > A supposedly "great" movie that I absolutely hated is "Silkwood"...Like watching a cactus grow.
> ...



Uh, nope.  Russell is one of the few Hollywood child actors who was also successful as an adult actor.  His first movie was when he was 10 ... _It Happened at the World's Fair_ (an Elvis Presley flick).  

He was on a lot of popular tv shows of the 1960's  -- _Wild, Wild West_; _Lost in Space_; _Man from U.N.C.L.E._; _Then Came Bronson_; _Gilligan's Island_.  I first remember seeing him in _The Computer Wore Tennis Shoes_ waaayyyy back in 1969.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 22, 2011)

Mr. Peepers said:


> > The Piano. It was the beginning of nominating shitty movies for Academy Awards. The movie environment was depressing (rainy, muddy, dirty, dim lighting), the "full frontal" was certainly nothing to lust after, and the little Scotish girl had such a deep accent, I didn't understand a word she said throughout the entire movie.
> >
> > Blech.
> 
> ...



There are millions of movies, and unfortunately I don't get to see them all. Who is Deuce Bigalow? Generally, I don't like silly cartoonish comedies, nor musicals, nor "period" movies, nor those with a theme of repressed sexuality, which was The Piano's theme, because it gets played out in various genres to the hilt. Some are excellent, some are boring. The Piano was boring, in my opinion. Add to that another favorite of the Academy, The English Patient. A real yawner for me.


----------



## whitehall (May 22, 2011)

Sometimes they are so bad they are good. "Attack of the Killer Tomatoes" was intended as a parody and it became a cult classic. "Plan 9 from Outer Space"  by quirky director Ed Wood was intended as a serious film. Bella Legosi died during the film and legend has it his part was continued by a chiropracter who held a veil in front of his face. It's a cult classic.


----------



## whitehall (May 22, 2011)

The problem with bad movies is that you tend to forget them pretty quick. Generally a remake of a film is not as good as the original. The last couple of "Planet of the Apes" were really bad. The remake of the classic B&W film "The Day the Earth Stood Still" with an environmental theme was really bad.


----------



## jillian (May 22, 2011)

Eyes Wide Shut
Fargo


----------



## Montrovant (May 22, 2011)

jillian said:


> Eyes Wide Shut
> Fargo



Eyes Wide Shut, sure.....but Fargo was actually quite good.  I didn't watch it for years, it just didn't look appealing, but when I finally sat through it I enjoyed it a lot.

How about Episode I?  That gets extra points for not only being bad on it's own merits, but being a huge disappointment to millions of Star Wars fans!


----------



## Grace (May 22, 2011)

I hated The Piano too. And Fargo as well.


----------



## Toro (May 22, 2011)

jillian said:


> Eyes Wide Shut
> Fargo



I liked both those films, especially Fargo. 

Watched the fake Joaquin Phoenix bio as a rapper a few weeks ago. It was awful, just terrible. I turned it off half way through. I couldn't finish it, it was so bad.


----------



## Toro (May 22, 2011)

Oddball said:


> A supposedly "great" movie that I absolutely hated is "Silkwood"...Like watching a cactus grow.
> 
> Started watching "Day After Tomorrow" purely by accident and kept watching it, certain that it couldn't possibly get even worse as the "plot" moved along...I was wrong....I was rooting for the storm and the deep freeze to kill everyone and put that stinkburger out of its misery.
> 
> ...



I LOVE Roadhouse!  It is the absolute redneck movie of all time but I love it. Watched it last night!


----------



## jillian (May 22, 2011)

Toro said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Eyes Wide Shut
> ...



I dunno, a lot of people liked Fargo. I just didn't get the whole wood-chipper thing. (although it has become a running joke in my house).

but the thing that made me nuts in eyes wide shut was tom cruise showing his doctor I.D. to get into places to snoop around. I know it's a little thing. but it was a huge distraction. also, kubrick trying to make a street in england look like greenwich village in nyc just felt wrong. 



but i love roadhouse.


----------



## jillian (May 22, 2011)

Big Fitz said:


> two films that I turned off and returned 20 minutes after renting them.
> 
> Liquid Sky
> Metro
> ...



I didn't see Metro. But I kind of liked Liquid Sky. I also liked Minority Report.


----------



## Toro (May 22, 2011)

jillian said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



I'm a big Coen brothers fan. Watched No Country for Old Men the other day. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 22, 2011)

Showgirls


----------



## jillian (May 22, 2011)

Toro said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



I heard that one was good. I never got around to seeing it. but i might give it a go.  I liked the Coen's Big Lebowski and Blood Simple


----------



## Sallow (May 22, 2011)

Red Dawn.
The Green Berets.

Simply awful nutty films.


----------



## Big Fitz (May 22, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Red Dawn.
> The Green Berets.
> 
> Simply awful nutty films.


just for comparison, what are your views on Apocalypse Now?


----------



## Baruch Menachem (May 22, 2011)

The Roman Polansky version of McBeth.

I only managed to get halfway through the first act.

And they wouldn't refund my ticket either.


----------



## Sallow (May 22, 2011)

Big Fitz said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Red Dawn.
> ...



Great film.

I loved the whole "Heart of Darkness" trope. I saw "Redux" too. They could have lost the whole "French" thing. Glad it didn't make it to the final cut.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 23, 2011)

jillian said:


> Eyes Wide Shut
> Fargo



You didn't like Fargo? To each his own, I guess, like me and my "Piano."


----------



## Trajan (May 23, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Lost in Translation



wow...seriously?

I thought it was excellent..*shrugs*It didn't appeal to your Yang side?


----------



## Trajan (May 23, 2011)

Big Fitz said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Red Dawn.
> ...



you called it ...rep for  you...


----------



## MaggieMae (May 23, 2011)

Toro said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



But it left a big question at the end did the evil guy actually get away?


----------



## MaggieMae (May 23, 2011)

Trajan said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Lost in Translation
> ...



That was another one that left the ending up in the air.


----------



## Trajan (May 23, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



well, imho not really, we don't know what he whispered to her, because its left up to us, our imagination,  I thought it was a brilliant move. 

The movie spoke to me on another level, and I was prepared to bomb the shit out of it mercilessly. I have watched it at home twice in the last 5-6 years..

( my mandcard here is so screwed now...)


----------



## MaggieMae (May 23, 2011)

I'd heard so much about The Matrix over the years and never seen it, so I had recorded it off one of the movie channels and finally watched it yesterday. All I can say is I wish I hadn't wasted 3 hours of my Sunday afternoon. Don't get me wrong, I like science fiction that has at least a modicum of possibility, and I enjoy even a good zombie or vampire movie if well acted and done up with believable special effects. And that explains why I was totally unimpressed with The Matrix. It had none of that from my perspective. 

Thumbs down.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 23, 2011)

Trajan said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



I have another movie taped that I haven't watched yet, and I'm assuming it's Bill Murray again with a soft touch: "Broken Flower" about a man who discovers he has a son and decides to visit all his old girlfriends to find out who's the mother. (Stay tuned for opinion. )

I wonder if anyone nominated "What About Bob" as a favorite in the other thread? One of the funniest movies ever.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 23, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> Anything by François Truffaut.


Whoa!!!  Jules and Jim was brilliant!  It influenced film makers for the next three decades.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 23, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Broken Flowers is great!  Jim Jarmusch is one hell of an imaginative film maker!


----------



## mudwhistle (May 23, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



He got away, but he wasn't happy.


----------



## Nate (May 23, 2011)

I may have missed it but I'm suprised no one has mentioned Rocky Horror Picture Show... That movie was the worst! Of course my experience may have been skewed since I watched it with a huge fan. The woman(fan) was talking and acting out parts of the movie, which I've been told is "normal." Bad movie and crazy fans!


----------



## Big Fitz (May 23, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


Okay, cool.  I actually like all three movies (the 2 you mentioned and Apocalypse Now).

I suspect you are also a fan of "Born on the Fourth of July", "The Deerhunter" and possibly "First Blood" as well.


----------



## jillian (May 23, 2011)

Nate said:


> I may have missed it but I'm suprised no one has mentioned Rocky Horror Picture Show... That movie was the worst! Of course my experience may have been skewed since I watched it with a huge fan. The woman(fan) was talking and acting out parts of the movie, which I've been told is "normal." Bad movie and crazy fans!



I loved Rocky Horror...


----------



## Big Fitz (May 23, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


I liked it enough to buy it, but I can see why people won't like it.  It's a piece of Cinema Verite that I can only watch and appreciate in the right mood.

It does have a very high WTF factor.

A few more to drop into the pile on "Disco Sucks" day:

"Blow Up" (the original 1960's piece of mime shit) I wanted to shoot myself in the mouth on that one.
"Psycho" The remake, not the original masterpiece.  Wrecked itself on ONE single soundeffect.  And Anne Heche???  WTF??? Anne HECHE?!?
"Suckerpunch"  I said before and will again: "What a beautiful aweful mess!"
"2001: A Space Odessy" Great movie? You're shitting me right?  I was screaming for the credits after listening to 20 minutes of respirator breathing. "2010" was far better


----------



## MaggieMae (May 23, 2011)

Big Fitz said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



For it's time, 2001 was awsome on the big screen. I can't remember if it was just before or just after the first moon landing, but there was huge interest in space exploration because of the success of the Apollo Project. The mysterious ending was fodder for lots of kitchen table conversation.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 23, 2011)

jillian said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > I may have missed it but I'm suprised no one has mentioned Rocky Horror Picture Show... That movie was the worst! Of course my experience may have been skewed since I watched it with a huge fan. The woman(fan) was talking and acting out parts of the movie, which I've been told is "normal." Bad movie and crazy fans!
> ...


I first saw it as a Freshman at The Ohio State university.  Folks dressed up as their characters in the movie.  they threw toast, covered their heads with newspapers, squirted squirt guns around the theater and generally had a blast!  I saw it again in Pittsburgh at a theater near the University of Pittsburgh campus.  Again, the same shenanigans!

So, as a collector of what I consider important movies, I bought Rocky Horror on DVD.  While it's fun, it's no match for the 'live' theatrical experience.


----------



## Big Fitz (May 23, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...


Yes.  I know that.  Still doesn't change the fact the movie sucked like a singularity.


----------



## kwc57 (May 23, 2011)

Dabs said:


> *Yes, this is an idea sort of stolen from Zona
> 
> In your opinion, what is the worst movie you have ever seen??*



The Accidental Tourist from 1988.  It is the only movie I have ever paid to see where I actually got up and walked out mid-movie.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 23, 2011)

Big Fitz said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...


What was it specifically about 2001: A Space Odyssey that you didn't like?


----------



## Nosmo King (May 23, 2011)

kwc57 said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > *Yes, this is an idea sort of stolen from Zona
> ...


Oh Hell!  I've walked out on plenty of movies!  That's probably why I no longer go to the movies.  The last one I remember walking away from was Independence Day.  I was writing the screenplay in my head while I watched and my version was better.


----------



## Big Fitz (May 23, 2011)

Nosmo King said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...


The fact it could be 60 minutes shorter and improve the pacing.  It suffers the same flaw as ST:TMP in that it is a very slow, boring special effects freakout in now dated special effects.  The acting is average.  The cinematography is... well Kubrick, which isn't that great.  Other than that, it's less exciting than the book, which is actually worse in many ways save the philosophical intricacies it introduced to Science Fiction.  An hour to get to the plot, and then another hour in which you wished it was over leaving you with the sense you just dropped bad acid with that ending.


----------



## kwc57 (May 23, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Awww, come on.  My teenaged son and I laughed ourselves sick watching it!


----------



## kwc57 (May 23, 2011)

Oddball said:


> A supposedly "great" movie that I absolutely hated is "Silkwood"...Like watching a cactus grow.
> 
> Started watching "Day After Tomorrow" purely by accident and kept watching it, certain that it couldn't possibly get even worse as the "plot" moved along...I was wrong....I was rooting for the storm and the deep freeze to kill everyone and put that stinkburger out of its misery.
> 
> ...



2012 came on cable a week or two ago.  I fell asleep watching it.


----------



## Big Fitz (May 23, 2011)

Nosmo King said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...


That didn't take much.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 23, 2011)

Big Fitz said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...


I think that Kubrick deliberately used a slow pace to emphasize the advancements mankind made from his discovery of weapons to space flight.  Kubrick LOVED tracking shots.  You can see this in Paths of Glory and Spartacus.  But he used them with a master's hand in 2001.

Remember that when it debuted, 2001 had no computer generated effects.  That mankind had not even seen the whole of the earth at once from space.  The movie was groundbreaking in this regard.  

The ending was intended to be interpreted by the viewer as a metamorphosis from one state of conciseness to another.  Something each viewer has to resolve on his own.


----------



## Big Fitz (May 23, 2011)

Nosmo King said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Yes, and it could have been done far better.  Case in point "2010".  Again, no computer generated graphics.  Better pacing, soundtrack, same level of acting and questions at the end.  The one humorous part about the special effects in 2001 was that it was done by the same crew who did the SFX for "Doctor Who" for the BBC.  They were just given a real budget for the first time in their lives.


----------



## Mr Natural (May 23, 2011)

The Mel Gibson two-hour torture fest aka "The Passion of the Christ" is high on my list of worst movies ever.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 23, 2011)

Mr Clean said:


> The Mel Gibson two-hour torture fest aka "The Passion of the Christ" is high on my list of worst movies ever.



I call it the _Jesus Chainsaw Massacre_.  What a crapfest!  Here's a hint to Mr. Gibson:  slow motion is best used sparingly or only if you happen to be Sam Peckinpah.


----------



## Mr Natural (May 23, 2011)

Nosmo King said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > The Mel Gibson two-hour torture fest aka "The Passion of the Christ" is high on my list of worst movies ever.
> ...



If Gibson had spent a bit more time on the background of the life of Jesus and how he got to where he was and less time on the slow-mo blood spurts, it may have been and OK film.

I didn't know anymore about the life of JC after I saw it than I did before.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 23, 2011)

Mr Clean said:


> The Mel Gibson two-hour torture fest aka "The Passion of the Christ" is high on my list of worst movies ever.


 
Loved it.

But, like Schindler's List, it isn't a movie to watch over and over and over. Though I have watched it a few times.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 23, 2011)

Mr Clean said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...


 
It's not about his life. It's about the Passion. If it was about his life, it would be called "The Life and Times of Christ".

Not rocket science.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 23, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


But from a film fan's point of view, Gibson's directing seemed more than a little heavy handed.  The best films are those where you don't notice the directing or the cinematography until you review the film in your head or get a second viewing.

Like literature, you never really come away with the whole of the work on first viewing.  The way an author sets the scene with descriptive words, a director sets the scene with what the French call mis-en-scene.  The little details and camera angles that make the meaning of the scene deeper and enjoyable rather than documentary.


----------



## rightwinger (May 23, 2011)

_ Terms of Endearment _

Hated all the characters. Hated the mother, the husband, Jack Nicholson

When the woman finally dies...who cared?


----------



## Sallow (May 23, 2011)

Big Fitz said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...



Guilty.

And?


----------



## mudwhistle (May 23, 2011)

Mr Clean said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



The point of The Passion was to bring to life the horror our Savior went through, not give you something to chew Gummy Bears to. 

I believe that movie changed people's lives.


----------



## Mr Natural (May 23, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...





Next time I'm in the mood for two hours of gratuitous violence, I'll rent a Tarrantino film.

At least he knows how to do it right.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 23, 2011)

Waterworld


----------



## mudwhistle (May 23, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> _ Terms of Endearment _
> 
> Hated all the characters. Hated the mother, the husband, Jack Nicholson
> 
> When the woman finally dies...who cared?



Hater


----------



## jillian (May 23, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> _ Terms of Endearment _
> 
> Hated all the characters. Hated the mother, the husband, Jack Nicholson
> 
> When the woman finally dies...who cared?



you hate puppies, too, don't you?


----------



## mudwhistle (May 23, 2011)

Mr Clean said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...


At least you can learn different ways of using fuck in a sentence.


----------



## Dabs (May 23, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



*Hey, no problem for me, that's my favorite word ~LoL~*


----------



## Grace (May 23, 2011)

I never saw the passion of the christ, nor plan to. I couldn't bear to see what He went thru any more than I can look at abused animals. Just can't.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 23, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


 
I'm not exactly sure what someone expects when they pay a ticket to watch a movie called "The Passion of the Christ". Why would the Passion be a biography? Again it comes down to laziness and a lack of understanding of the English language...and perhaps ignorance of history as well.


----------



## Mr Natural (May 23, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...




Yeah, I guess a few minutes of biographical info would have gotten in the way of the gratuitous, slow motion blood spurts and beatings.

God forbid someone learn a little something along the way.


----------



## Sallow (May 23, 2011)

Big Fitz said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...



Comparing 2010 to 2001 is like comparing Lady Gaga to the Mona Lisa.

Ugh.


----------



## Sallow (May 23, 2011)

Dabs said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



Mine too. But only as a verb.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 23, 2011)

Nosmo King said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



Someone told me Independence Day was serious science fiction, and I believed it. About half-way through, I realized he actually thought it was. Short date.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 23, 2011)

Nosmo King said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



And the subtle message not to mess too far with the capabilities of artificial intelligence was there with "Hal" calling all the shots. What was the other movie in the 60's(??) with two supercomputers absorbing all of the other's memory, and eventually merging and able to control humans?


----------



## SW2SILVER (May 23, 2011)

I have to mention BORAT. After reading about "Human Centipede",  I hesitate. Thanks for the warning. What motivates these studios to make such drek?


----------



## mudwhistle (May 23, 2011)

Grace said:


> I never saw the passion of the christ, nor plan to. I couldn't bear to see what He went thru any more than I can look at abused animals. Just can't.



You need to watch it at least once.....but bring lots of Kleenex.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 23, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...



Colossus: The Forbin Project


----------



## mudwhistle (May 23, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



Passion.....love Christ had for us. Sacrifice, grace, redemption, rebirth, salvation, etc.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 23, 2011)

Mr Clean said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



The only thing Mel Gibson wanted to focus on was Jesus's last day on Earth. Because he spent the entire movie doing it he showed every facet of it including what happened to the people that loved him, those who came in contact with him that final day, how it changed their lives. I thought it was at times horrific and at other times very touching. I was just glad when it was over. It was nerve wracking.


----------



## Cuyo (May 23, 2011)

Mr Clean said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



It's a snuff film.


----------



## idb (May 23, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > I never saw the passion of the christ, nor plan to. I couldn't bear to see what He went thru any more than I can look at abused animals. Just can't.
> ...



I enjoyed it...but I didn't quite get *that* excited!!!


----------



## mudwhistle (May 23, 2011)

idb said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



Sorry, I couldn't help it. 

I saw it in the movie theater and it was almost unbearable.

If a big guy like me broke down imagine what a woman would do.


----------



## idb (May 23, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



'Passion' indeed...


----------



## Dabs (May 23, 2011)

*I can't watch Passion, my son has tried several times to get me to sit and watch, and I refuse. 
He already told me about the flogging, and that did it for me, I won't watch it...I loathe violence, can't stand it...it makes me a nervous wreck, so I sure as hell don't need to sit and watch somebody being beaten to death~
I was a beaten child, I remember what it felt like to be whipped with a belt or a tree limb or a leather strap or a man's fist and the pain was unbearable.
I don't watch anything that has violence, if someone gets beaten up in a movie, I leave the room~*


----------



## Big Fitz (May 23, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


Just confirming a suspicion.

It was.  Thanks.


----------



## idb (May 23, 2011)

'Michael' with John Travolta was excruciating to my eyes.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 23, 2011)

idb said:


> 'Michael' with John Travolta was excruciating to my eyes.



As an actor John Travolta sure can dance.


----------



## idb (May 23, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > 'Michael' with John Travolta was excruciating to my eyes.
> ...



I quite like the re-invention of him since Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 23, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...


I can't recall one with two super computers.  But there were other insane computer/robot/technology flicks.  Like 1975 Westworld with Yul Brynner.  The Stepford Wives (I should get that one for my collection).  And later in the 1980s War Games with Dabney Coleman and Matthew Broderick.

All pretty bad movies considering the competition at the time.


----------



## Political Junky (May 24, 2011)

"Blue Skies Again" 1983, by far the worst.


----------



## Shooter (May 24, 2011)

Oh.  Almost forgot another God-awful movie that every copy of should be burned.  The Ringer.  Absolutely terrible.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 24, 2011)

Nosmo King said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



The book "The Stepford Wives" was terrific, but they just couldn't get the intrigue right in the movie, either the first one or the remake. Same with Amityville Horror. Read the books which are much scarier.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 24, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Isn't that the usual way of book to movies?  

Now that would be an interesting thread.  Which movie was most faithful to the book.  Which movie was more enjoyable than the book.

And there are some, The Godfather, The Grapes of Wrath The Shining which were not completely faithful to the book but made for great films on their own.


----------



## Dabs (May 24, 2011)

You people keep coming up with movies I have never heard of! Ok, what about The Great Gatsby??
Starring Robert Redford, I think-- whatcha all think about that movie??


----------



## Sallow (May 24, 2011)

Nearly forgot this one..

Hotel - Burt Reynolds, Lucy Liu, David Schwimmer

Absolutely awful. Though the cat fight between Lucy Liu and Salma Hayek was fun.


----------



## manifold (May 24, 2011)

manifold said:


> Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon



Equally awful, if not moreso, was The Medicine Man.


----------



## Againsheila (May 24, 2011)

You people aren't even close.  It's "Spaced" staring Leslie Neilson.  The only really good part is when the monster sings "I want to eat your face!"


----------



## manifold (May 24, 2011)

Againsheila said:


> You people aren't even close.  It's "Spaced" staring Leslie Neilson.  The only really good part is when the monster sings "I want to eat your face!"



That's still one more good part than can be found in both of my entries.

I win.


----------



## Againsheila (May 24, 2011)

manifold said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > You people aren't even close.  It's "Spaced" staring Leslie Neilson.  The only really good part is when the monster sings "I want to eat your face!"
> ...



You don't know how bad the rest of it was, you lose, trust me.  Watch it and you will agree.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 24, 2011)

Nosmo King said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I was totally spooked by both the book and the movie "The Exorcist."


----------



## MaggieMae (May 24, 2011)

Dabs said:


> You people keep coming up with movies I have never heard of! Ok, what about The Great Gatsby??
> Starring Robert Redford, I think-- whatcha all think about that movie??



So-so. Again, the book was better.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 24, 2011)

Dabs said:


> You people keep coming up with movies I have never heard of! Ok, what about The Great Gatsby??
> Starring Robert Redford, I think-- whatcha all think about that movie??



The Great Gatsby was disjointed and not very entertaining. 

To be honest, Robert Redford hasn't made a really good movie since he did *"A River Runs Through It". *

Btw, most of it was filmed in Bozeman Montana, but it was about my hometown Missoula Montana.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 24, 2011)

Nosmo King said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



The one she was talking about was called* Colossus: The Forbin Project*


----------



## AllieBaba (May 24, 2011)

The Great Gatsby was prior River Runs Through It.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 24, 2011)

I loved all of the Planet of the Apes movies, except the last one.


----------



## Dabs (May 24, 2011)

I loathed the Great Gatsby too, and I didn't care for Jeremiah Jones. Damn, I don't like many movies do I??


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 24, 2011)

The movie about Gettysburg a few years back.  Can't remember the name, don't want to.


----------



## idb (May 24, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> I loved all of the Planet of the Apes movies, except the last one.



I don't know...that man on ape action had me feeling a little squeamish


----------



## Two Thumbs (May 24, 2011)

Avitar the last Air Bender.  It's was nothing more than highlights from an entire season of the cartoon.

Followed by every movie that portrays the mob as anything less than murdering scum.

And just behind, every movie that has a large corporation in it.  They are always the bad guy.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 24, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> The movie about Gettysburg a few years back.  Can't remember the name, don't want to.


Gods and Generals 

Secretly, I knew you wanted to remember.


----------



## Wonky Pundit (May 24, 2011)

Nobody has mentioned Ishtar? That's pretty amazing.


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 25, 2011)

Nosmo King said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > The movie about Gettysburg a few years back.  Can't remember the name, don't want to.
> ...



Yeah, I remembered.  Bad fake beards and fat middleaged re-enacters in the battle scenes is what I really want to forget, lol.


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 25, 2011)

Costner's 'Wyatt Earp'.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 25, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> The Great Gatsby was prior River Runs Through It.


Uh.....I know.


----------



## eflatminor (May 25, 2011)

Anything by Michael Moore?  I sat through two of his abominations.  Soulless dreck.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 25, 2011)

eflatminor said:


> Anything by Michael Moore?  I sat through two of his abominations.  Soulless dreck.



Just because it's based on fantasy doesn't mean it was bad. 

Micheal Moore is a decent director and an even better liar.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 25, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> Avitar the last Air Bender.  It's was nothing more than highlights from an entire season of the cartoon.
> 
> Followed by every movie that portrays the mob as anything less than murdering scum.
> 
> And just behind, every movie that has a large corporation in it.  They are always the bad guy.



Then you would have hated Michael Clayton (George Clooney as a "fixer").


----------



## MaggieMae (May 25, 2011)

Wonky Pundit said:


> Nobody has mentioned Ishtar? That's pretty amazing.



Ha! I thought about that one last night as I was also thinking about Men Who Stare at Goats. That was George Clooney's "Ishtar" movie. St_ooooooooo_pid.


----------



## rightwinger (May 25, 2011)

Adam Sandler in Little Nicky


----------



## Nosmo King (May 25, 2011)

This whole thread can be summed up in this one post:  John Water's Pink Flamingos.

Who can top that?


----------



## rightwinger (May 25, 2011)

Nosmo King said:


> This whole thread can be summed up in this one post:  John Water's Pink Flamingos.
> 
> Who can top that?



So bad that its good?

Kinda like "Plan 9 from Outer Space" you don't even count those movies. The ones I look at are either high budget, big stars or loved by the Acadamy Awards


----------



## Nosmo King (May 25, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > This whole thread can be summed up in this one post:  John Water's Pink Flamingos.
> ...


Funny thing: I own both Pink Flamingos AND Plan 9 from Outer Space on DVD.  I like an eclectic collection.


----------



## Big Fitz (May 25, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...


The book was kinda creepy.  I have it.  The movie didn't scare me so much, but it startled me with the director's cut and the flash images of the demon in the girl and the walking backwards upside down on all fours down the stairs.  THAT was freaky.


----------



## Dabs (May 25, 2011)

The Exorcist was  fucking gross at the part where Linda Blair starts stabbing herself in her genitals. Damn, made my head spin round and round.


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 25, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody has mentioned Ishtar? That's pretty amazing.
> ...



'The American' (Clooney) was awful.  Really really really awful.


----------

